
Show HN: Lion, a fast HTTP router for building modern scalable modular REST APIs - celrenheit
https://github.com/celrenheit/lion
======
adwmayer
Is there much difference between Lion and the router in Gin
([https://github.com/gin-gonic/gin](https://github.com/gin-gonic/gin))?

~~~
mindcrash
Gin uses HttpRouter
([https://github.com/julienschmidt/httprouter](https://github.com/julienschmidt/httprouter))
which is heavily optimized for performance, as can seen here:
[https://github.com/julienschmidt/go-http-routing-
benchmark](https://github.com/julienschmidt/go-http-routing-benchmark). As the
author has noted on the page that "a comparison with other frameworks is
coming soon" personally I would play safe and stick with HttpRouter for now
and if it makes sense rewrite routing and switch to Lion once the performance
characteristics are available.

(Or maybe the author, also the OP, could join and tell how Lion compares to
HttpRouter)

